# xbox 360 tvr steering wheel



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

im after a new steering wheel to play my racing game .

ive got one but i think its more for kids so was wanting to ask if this one is any good as cant find any reviews on it

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TVR-MOTOR-FOR...K_Controllers_Attachments&hash=item230e82ccab

thanks


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

i've got the official microsoft one and it's very good. the force feedback is spot on too.


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> i've got the official microsoft one and it's very good. the force feedback is spot on too.


yea but its too much for me cant get one for under £75


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Ive never heard of that before, obviously there are the Fanatec Porsche ones but they are pricey.

No online reviews?


----------



## Flawless (Sep 26, 2010)

Ive got the official Microsoft one sitting in the box with pedals. Been used twice. Open to offers :lol:

My son would rather blow things up now than drive them.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Flawless said:


> Ive got the official Microsoft one sitting in the box with pedals. Been used twice. Open to offers :lol:
> 
> My son would rather blow things up now than drive them.


Ive got the same :lol: I picked it up on eBay for not much money cant remember now think it was about £40 thought. Might be a worth a look on there :thumb:


----------



## Flawless (Sep 26, 2010)

Tell a lie mines the logitech Drive FX one.

You can get them from Game for £30


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

Flawless said:


> Tell a lie mines the logitech Drive FX one.
> 
> You can get them from Game for £30


what the logitech Drive FX ones for £30 in game ?

if so im getting one of them .


----------



## Flawless (Sep 26, 2010)

http://www.game.co.uk/Accessories/X...ing-Wheel/~r332355/?d=1z13fvhZ1z13mmvZ1z13fqc

It says out of stock but try your local store they might have some in on shop floor or can get you one


----------

